# Biggest turn offs in a partner?



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's some of mine for girls:

-smells bad
-ugly
-fat
-not independent
-whiny
-annoying voice
-judgmental
-rude
-mean
-disrespectful
-uneducated
-old fashion
-a prude
- says "babe"
-short tempered
-negative
-plays the victim
-no social skills
-painfully shy 
-entitled

I would still date a girl with some of these characteristics, but in general these are what turn me off.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

So basically everyone on this forum.


----------



## rdy2live (Mar 8, 2015)

Conviction07 said:


> So basically everyone on this forum.


I was thinking the same thing!

The BIGGEST turn-off for me is arrogance. Guys that are full of themselves disgusts me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Conviction07 said:


> So basically everyone on this forum.


Rekt, SAS.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Obesity
Taller than me (I'm 6ft 1)
Extroversion
Alcoholics
Drug Addicts
Smokers
Ignoramuses
Nastiness
Arrogance


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone who gets in my face about anything would eventually turn me off.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

No beard
no beautifuL curly hair
shorter than me
Guys who cook clean bake etc and who are a princes lol
obesity
anorexia
Light skin

the end


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Self-loathing nerds, introverts, etc, because they tend to project it onto everyone else with those traits around them.

Doesn't care about anything other than food, sex, video games, etc.

Doesn't approach human relationships authentically, or does so thinking only about what they can get for themselves.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmm...

- little personal hygiene 
- a cruel nature (this can be hard to detect)
- a victim "woe be me" mentality all of the time
- arrogance as others said
- laziness and expecting others to do everything 
- a refusal to show empathy to others
- a dislike for bacon, food of ye gods

Bacon...


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Attention Seekers
Conceited
Oblivious
Immodest
Loud
Linear


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Irrational, close minded, weak will (i have a strange idea of this i don't mean it how most people will think when that term is d but I'm too lazy to explain right now and no one would care anyway), childish, overly sensitive. Really basically everyone I've ever met or heard of has at least some major turn off.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Fooza said:


> Linear


Open world partners really are the best kind.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

rude, arrogant, and selfish... so basically being a sociopath


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Smokes
Has chest tattoos
Eats at Chipotle

The last one is total deal-breaker for me. uke


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

- feels the need to include universal turn-offs in their list of turn-offs


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Jade18 said:


> Guys who cook clean bake etc


How is this not a turn _on_? I'd love to have a free maid and cook. :um

If any guys or girls are relatively pleasant people and wish to serve me, then PM pls.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

The passionless.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Bad breath.... FFS go buy yourself a toothbrush.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It's all irrelevant and stupid. Stop procreating, people.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Smokes/does drugs/drinks to excess.
Judgmental; no sense of humor.
Owns a smart phone (not necessarily a deal breaker)
Pays way to much attention to their phone.
Can't go a day without looking at their phone.
Seriously. Put the phone away! :sus
Doesn't like being outdoors (and by this I mean, out in the woods or off the beaten path!)


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

MBwelder said:


> Smokes/does drugs/drinks to excess.
> Judgmental; no sense of humor.
> Owns a smart phone (not necessarily a deal breaker)
> Pays way to much attention to their phone.
> ...


Interesting read, but what's your opinion on phones?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
I think he likes phones very much. That's what I've gathered so far.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Conviction07 said:


> Interesting read, but what's your opinion on phones?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Entitlement, snobbishness, obesity, druggies, etc. I also hate women who can't stay single ever and always has to be in some guys arms for comfort. So in that sense I like a strong independent girl too. And maybe one without a lot of past partners.

You know what really annoys me though? Girls that just sit around and wait for guys to do everything for them. Make the first move, text first every time, and everything else in the relationship. I have noticed this from almost every girl I have ever talked to. Why are most women like this? Especially on the internet. I guess they get used to all the attention and so they ignore men.

I think most women use men as an emotional crutch but very few seem to actually care about OUR feelings for once. They'll use us and then throw us away.

Also girls who are too eager to have kids and get married. Eww..


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

probably offline said:


> ^
> I think he likes phones very much. That's what I've gathered so far.


Your powers of deduction are impressive.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

My biggest turnoff is a lack of compassion. You can judge a lot by one's heart.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

LichtLune said:


> Also girls who are too eager to have kids and get married. Eww..


We are on a schedule. Wait too long and you can't have kids.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

lonerchick said:


> We are on a schedule. Wait too long and you can't have kids.


I never realized how common this was until a couple years ago. You actually hear about young women not being able to have children a lot now, pretty sad.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Adapting the OP's list:

-non-feminist
-submissiveness
-quiet. Please be loud!
-not opinionated
-afraid of or worried about what other people think of her. On the other hand:
-being oblivious to what other people think of her
-no social skills
-shorter than 5'4'' (I'm 5' 8.5'')
-taller than 6'1''
-smells bad
-ugly, though average-looking is fine
-not independent
-disrespectful
-mean. On the other hand:
-being afraid of people calling her bossy, shrew, abrasive, or a b****
-old fashioned
-traditional
-a prude
-negative
-plays the victim
-shy
-entitled
-doesn't swear
-has never inhaled a psychoactive substance, e.g. tobacco
-uses drugs everyday, excluding caffeine and e-cigs
-drinks only wine and not beer (please either like beer only, like wine and beer, or not drink at all)


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

LichtLune said:


> You know what really annoys me though? Girls that just sit around and wait for guys to do everything for them. Make the first move, text first every time, and everything else in the relationship. I have noticed this from almost every girl I have ever talked to. Why are most women like this? Especially on the internet. I guess they get used to all the attention and so they ignore men.


Actually I think they do this because they don't want to be seen as sl**ty or "easy". It's a lose-lose situation for women if they really like the guy. Trust me I hate it and makes me feel like I have to pretend to be some assertive do-it-all planner of dates, but I don't know what the alternative is.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

-Elitist or Prideful 
-Confrontational
-Lazy
-Apathetic (lack of compassion mostly) 
-Vain or overly self-impressed
-Poor Hygiene
-Needy (or when they want you to do everything for them)
-Too Opinionated (has an opinion about everything and is hardcore about these things/has to bring it up incessantly)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Know it alls
Loves themself too much
Morning people
Workaholics
Flirtatious with everyone
Chubby cheeks
Blue eyes
Into fishing or hunting
Won't drink alcohol


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

• Smokes
• Has children
• "Holier-than-thou" personality: I'm a teetotaler and even I find those types annoying.
• Willingly listens to & enjoys ICP 
• Sailor mouth
• Glorifies the Oxford comma
• Bad hygeine
• Wears sweatpants 90% of the time
• Overly-affectionate
• Too passive


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

-ugliness
-too tall/overweight
-nagging b*tch behavior


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

obesity
too many freckles
orange hair
the opposite of laid-back
overly disrespectful or rude...


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

- Lack of conviction. He/she needs to stand for something. Have a vision of some kind. Something that genuinely shapes their character. 
- Arrogance 
- ''Money-minded'' to a negative degree, such as making wealth accumulation an important goal in life. 
- Judgmental/vain


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Clingy
Apathy
Overly Self-Conscious


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Doesn't choose Bulbasaur. Charmander can get a pass, I guess.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

listens to nicki minaj
hates horror movies
cant cook
cares about nails too much
5'3 or shorter
thinks theyre jokes are funny when theyre not
doesnt have a car
doesnt know how to save up
doesnt know how to use ebay
calls the hash key hash tag


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

scooby said:


> Doesn't choose Bulbasaur. Charmander can get a pass, I guess.


squirtle is also acceptable.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

SilentLuke said:


> squirtle is also acceptable.


No. That's the absolute biggest turn off.


----------



## Violet Marie (Jan 31, 2015)

close mindedness, immaturity, laziness, and as someone already mentioned, a "woe is me" mentality. i know that we all act like that at some points but i was with a guy in the past that tried to use excuses like that to do whatever he wanted. it was bad.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Swearing, nagging, showing no appreciation.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm straight, so this is for girls:
Hygiene is an obvious one.
Don't care how pretty you are, you become unattractive instantly if you're conceited.
Same goes for a bad attitude. Like, if you're an a-hole.
Being very unintelligent, or not even trying to gain intelligence. Ditz, basically.

Can't think of anything else. I'm not perfect. I'm a klutz, and I don't know everything, but I try to gain knowledge on subjects I care about and should know. And if I don't, I won't talk about them, unlike some people who take a glance at a wiki page and act like experts. Sorry, thinking of threads on forums, and not just these boards.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

-has a beard
-stinks
-wants me to call him "daddy"
-is arrogant
-is extremely obese (i don't want someone who can't get out of bed because they want to continue to eat 50,000 calories a day)
-is addicted to porn
-has a STD
-is judgmental
-is critical
-is selfish
-isn't monogamous
-is closed off
-takes things too seriously
-has a foot fetish
-has been in an incestuous relationship or thinks incest is okay
-is super skinny
-is shorter than me


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

momentsunset said:


> -has a beard
> -stinks
> -wants me to call him "daddy"
> -is arrogant
> ...


> don't be judgmental
. . .
> judges people who think that it's okay for adult, consenting family members to have sex
> judges people with foot fetishes

Hm.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Cronos said:


> • Glorifies the Oxford comma


Shaddup. You're just too lazy to type another comma. Admit it.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

scooby said:


> Doesn't choose Bulbasaur. Charmander can get a pass, I guess.


Charmander is only acceptable answer.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Raeden said:


> > don't be judgmental
> . . .
> > judges people who think that it's not okay for adult, consenting family members to have sex
> > judges people with foot fetishes
> ...


Yep.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Bored Alien said:


> Charmander is only acceptable answer.


Anyone but squirtle. He blows bubbles to win gym battles.










I've never actually thought about things that turn me off in people. I don't feel like I have the options to be very picky when it comes to stuff like that. 
I guess I'd go with the typical things like:
Too judgemental
Too close minded
Passive-aggressive
Easily offended


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Shaddup. You're just too lazy to type another comma. Admit it.


:lol I've been using it since I learned how to write but I didn't know it had a fancy name until a year or two ago. I just see it as a regular ol' comma. It comes off as you're trying really hard to sound smart when you make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

-Overly self-righteous, confrontational and aggressive
-Thinks they need someone who's "opposite"
-Has immature views on relationships
-I don't care about make up (and no, I'm not talking about the girls who wear natural looking make up, I'm genuinely not bothered by it when a girl doesn't wear it), but girls who don't put any effort into their clothing or hair really bother me. Not a "deal breaker" but probably an uncommon turn off
-Conservative (or at least overly so)
-Isn't attracted to me. It's a weird thing to say, but I can't date someone who's just "settling" for me


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

momentsunset said:


> -has a beard
> -stinks
> -wants me to call him "daddy"
> -is arrogant
> ...


Meet your new husband.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Raeden said:


> How is this not a turn _on_? I'd love to have a free maid and cook. :um
> 
> If any guys or girls are relatively pleasant people and wish to serve me, then PM pls.


Haha im old fashioned id cringe when i see my man cooking or baking in the kitchen not his place
its too feminine...but yeah that my opinion..men can do whatever thry like as long if they are not in a relationship with me they can bake and cook all they want..it just a huge turn of to me


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Conviction07 said:


> Meet your new husband.


oh prince charming types are also a turn off

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Having THREE eyes!


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I haven't had a turn off yet honestly. I been with women with bad breathe(her breathe wasn't always bad though), bad teeth, bad attitudes, bad cook(well..I expected better), overweight, gassy(thank God it didn't smell),bad taste in music n film, messy, etc. Yet it didn't turn me off…lol Mr Nice guy huh. But somewhere in the relationship I turn into the bad guy or rather just not the guy for her. Honestly though I understand a good bit why many my relationships didn't work , I guess I was the turn off . Live n learn!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

- Likes to get drunk/party frequently
- Eats junk food way too much
- Does any kind of drugs
- Not open to exploring sexual things or taking time with foreplay
- Not open to trying new foods or eating healthy
- Does not want to improve themselves or grow
- Aggressive and violent
- Smokes cigarettes


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

meepie said:


> - Likes to get drunk/party frequently
> - Eats junk food way too much
> - Does any kind of drugs
> - Not open to exploring sexual things or taking time with foreplay
> ...


I totally concur!!


----------



## Shari (Sep 9, 2014)

I strongly believe that everyone deserves a chance, but the biggest turn off for me would probably be someone with no goals.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Having THREE eyes!


what's so bad about having 3 eyes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

andy1984 said:


> what's so bad about having 3 eyes?


It's not fair to the rest of us.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Poor hygiene
Smoking
Narrow-mindedness
Lack of ambition
Arrogance
Aggressiveness
Cursing all the time
No/bad sense of humor


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My turnoffs in a girl:

-smokers
-thinks I'm the First National Bank of Karl and should lend her money (which I'll never see again)
-has kids
-lacks intelligence
-is illogical
-hates guns. There will be loaded guns around, honey.
-not into spanking or has a low tolerance
-doesn't like to kiss & cuddle


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> -hates guns. There will be loaded guns around, honey.
> -not into spanking or has a low tolerance


You frighten me. :door


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

- Lack of fluffy animal ears.
- Not my waifu.
- Does not enjoy feeding me tuna.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate neat freaks in general.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Eats at Chipotle. Number one dealbreaker.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty much everything listed in my profile bio, which is as follows:

Cigarettes, materialistic or status-oriented values, conservative values, highly conditioned or "well-adjusted" people (I'm too Bohemian for that ****), excessive indoctrination, wilful ignorance, condescension disguised as genuine concern, sarcasm that is used to create tension or to make someone feel underneath somebody else, pettiness and excessive concern over things which really aren't of importance in this world, and one of my BIGGEST ones-- sheep who indulge in the "command and conquor" mindset. Nothing turns me off more in the opposite sex than someone who appears to lack that kind of worldly compassion and warmth and a sense of egalitarian fairness. Highly individualistic, ego-driven "hyper-competitive" individuals. Those who lack the ability to think critically about relevant issues regarding politics. Those who are so inured that they will fight to protect something they have been taught is divine and infallible, such as, oh I don't know, capitalism. People who think that others must give them a reason to like them, I mean, how bloody self-endowed is that?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Lazy, ghetto, junkies, smokers, needy/clingy, low sex drive, long toes.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

vegan hippies


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

-excessive amounts of tattoos and piercings 
-obesity
-taller than I, or even close really. hell, any woman over..5'5''..make that 5'3''
-ugly feet(long toe nails, long toes, skinny feet, super smelly feet)
-being anti-foot fetish
-being obsessed with things pink or purple
-liking rap/hip hop
-liking anime
-loves babies, even those which aren't her own, or family
-watches kids movies but has no kids
-is opposed to any amount of drinking or drug use even if its occasional and i'm not addicted and don't use irresponsibly or at the wrong place/time

anything not on my profile already and much more


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Not my whole list, and in no particular order (obviously)

~ arrogance
~ never smiles or laughs, no sense of humor
~ powerless over her emotions, completely breaks down over a sappy commercial
~ drama mamas
~ clueless about how to dress, doesn't know what's appropriate
~ doesn't take care of herself (hygiene is pretty big with me)
~ too much makeup and / or perfume
~ faking orgasms (yes ladies it's obvious as *** when you're faking it)
~ doesn't take care of her body at all (obese, eats junk, never works out)
~ smokes
~ plays too hard to get (I'll lose interest eventually if she can't be caught)
~ duckface (seriously, there are women that still do this ****)
~ tries to change me
~ too materialistic
~ too clingy, needy
~ not clingy, needy enough
~ no compassion or empathy for others
~ judgmental
~ too loud, party girls
~ never, ever asks for what she wants or takes the lead in bed
~ frigid, completely out of touch with her own sexuality
~ no ambition or goals
~ hand jobs or bjs that are too rough
~ shallow
~ attention wh0r3s
~ if she's looking for a daddy, not a bf
~ also, I don't want her to be my mommy, I want a gf, I already have a mommy
~ little girl or brat syndrome...some women do not know how to be a grown, mature, sophisticated woman...they couldn't do it if their f-ing life depended on it


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

People who call other people sl*ts or wh*res. People who fat or skinny shame or call people ugly. Racists. Sexists. ****/transphobes. Bullies, basically. Anyone who tries to make another person feel bad, especially if they mistakenly believe they are somehow better or morally superior than the people they criticize. I find people like that utterly repellent.


----------



## solitarybeing (May 14, 2016)

People who are loud and obnoxious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If they're Human that's generally a bad start, but there are a couple of exceptions on the planet.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm really just looking for someone who wont laugh at me or be judgmental towards me. I guess heartlessness towards others (especially the elderly and children) would be a major turn off.


----------



## Explorer5 (May 25, 2016)

Aside from the (mostly) universal ones like being mean-spirited, untrustworthy, unable to communicate, etc., mine are:

--Lacking imagination or creative drive
--Along with the last one, lacking passion about anything (whatever it is)
--Not playful in bed
--Being too "grown up"/worldly/experienced (in other words, seeing dating to be a game about success/social status, and not being playful in general)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

~Tall (But not cruicial)
~Bad dental hygiene
~Biotchy woman
~Playing dumb
~Smokes cigarettes, marijuana - or any drug for that matter. Cigars are fine.
~Boring, lack of imagination
~No humor


----------



## Explorer5 (May 25, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> ~Anime, sorry, but not sorry.


You don't like anime girls? I think they may actually be my best bet, given that they are often sweet and imaginative (being more likely Asian, they also are probably a bit cuter in the face--but I admit that's a stereotype).

The problem is, I'm not personally interested in anime, so I'd feel like a weirdo to "crash" an anime event just to look for dates--plus we might not have much to talk about.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Explorer5 said:


> You don't like anime girls? I think they may actually be my best bet, given that they are often sweet and imaginative (being more likely Asian, they also are probably a bit cuter in the face--but I admit that's a stereotype).
> 
> The problem is, I'm not personally interested in anime, so I'd feel like a weirdo to "crash" an anime event just to look for dates--plus we might not have much to talk about.


Oops. I had copy and pasted that from my other turn offs.

Not necessarily girls who are into anime that bother's me; it's just anime itself that turns me off.


----------



## Danasi (May 14, 2016)

And if the girl wants to know everything about you? To what degree http://www.phonespyapps.com/spy-on-your-partner-unnoticed are you open? What if she passionate and jealous? Maybe it is better if sh is old fashion and a prude?


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

that she doesn't exist lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

truant said:


> People who call other people sl*ts or wh*res. People who fat or skinny shame or call people ugly. Racists. Sexists. ****/transphobes. Bullies, basically. Anyone who tries to make another person feel bad, * especially if they mistakenly believe they are somehow better or morally superior than the people they criticize.* I find people like that utterly repellent.


 oh damn, that's most people isn't it >_> ?


----------

